# Externaliser mon windows



## zeltron54 (30 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

@Locke
Je voudrais externaliser mon windows.
Sur mon iMac fin 2013 sous Mojave j'ai installé depuis longtemps Windows 10 à l'aide de Bootcamp. Cela fonctionne actuellement très bien.

Je fais régulièrement une image de mon windows avec Winclone.
Est-il possible de restaurer cette image de winclone sur un SSD externe en usb 3, et surtout de rendre cette partition démarrable ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Novembre 2020)

Je me suis lancé...
La restauration de windows se passe sans problème.

Lors du démarrage avec alt je vois un volume BootEfi .
il commence à démarrer (le logo windows 4 carrés bleus) puis ça plante et ça redémarre sur  masOs !


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je fais régulièrement une image de mon windows avec Winclone.
> Est-il possible de restaurer cette image de winclone sur un SSD externe en usb 3, et surtout de rendre cette partition démarrable ?


J'ai déjà testé et je l'ai mentionné, oui ça fonctionne sans problème. Mais le disque dur USB ne doit pas être partitionné et pour être tranquille, le formatage du disque dur USB doit-être dans le format MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. Lors de la restauration du fichier, le logiciel Winclone reformatera à la volée le disque dur en NTFS.

Officiellement... https://twocanoes.com/knowledge-base/volumetovolumecloning-winclone-9/

Il faut que le boîtier soit en USB 3.0 UASP ou Thunderbolt et le disque dur un SSD, si les conditions sont bien requises, après la fin de la restauration, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt/option*, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur USB et tu retrouves ta session Windows. Si tout est correct, alors tu peux relancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows contenue dans le disque dur interne.


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse...

Nos messages se sont croisés.

Comme dit restauration OK
mais démarrage KO


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> mais démarrage KO



ton boîtier USB est bien en 3.0 UASP ou Thunderbolt ?
à la base tu as bien fait le formatage en MS-DOS et Table de partition GUID ?
ton disque dur USB n'est pas partitionné ?
tu n'as aucun message d'erreur durant la restauration avec Winclone ?


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Novembre 2020)

Boitier UASP 
SSD avec une partition vierge APFS de 800 Go
et une partition en fat32 de 200Go que winclone à reformaté en NTFS lors de la restauration de windows.

Je vais essayer avec aucune partition (1 To pour windows) cela ne me conviendra pas , mais pour l'essai !


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> SSD avec une partition vierge APFS de 800 Go
> et une partition en fat32 de 200Go que winclone à reformaté en NTFS lors de la restauration de windows.


Le problème est là et je le mentionne, il ne faut pas que le disque dur USB soit partitionné. Mieux vaut acheter un petit SSD de 256 Go qui ne coûte pas très cher, mais ce sera un échec tout comme avec Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Novembre 2020)

Alors mon test,
Formatage du ssd donc 1 seule partition de 1To,
Restauration de l'image winclone, winclone reformate en NTFS et restaure l'image pas d'erreur tout est ok.

Au démarrage avec Alt un volume EfiBoot , et là, même symptome, le démarrage de windows commence avec le logo windows, puis plantage et redémarrage sur macos.
Donc exactement la même chose qu'avec ma partition de 200 Go.

Le plantage à lieu lorsque le logo windows disparaît et que l'écran noir change légèrement de luminosité,
Lors du fonctionnement normal depuis le HD interne ça continu avec l'écran bleu marqué patientez puis préparation de windows...

Je laisse tombé pour le moment...
Merci à toi, pour les infos !


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai exécuter la même opération et démarrage sur MBP 15" mi 2012 et là aucun problème, tout fonctionne.

@Locke Pour info j'ai refait la restauration de l'image winclone sur un SSD partitionné 800 Go en APFS et 200Go en fat 32.
Winclone reformate la partition fat 32 en NTFS et restaure l'image sans problème, et le MBP démarre bien dessus sans problème.


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2020)

Il y a un détail que j'ai oublié de mentionner, selon la version de macOS installée, il faudra choisir Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou APFS, mais ça c'est un gros oubli de ma part en me focalisant sur MS-DOS et Table de partition GUID.


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Décembre 2020)

Pas de problème , je faisais juste un retour de mes essais.
Merci encore pour tes infos.


----------

